# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [SubWoofer] Ενεργό subwoofer  πρόβλημα

## Teo600f

Ενεργό subwoofer sony sa- wms335 .Σε χαμηλή ένταση δεν ακούγεται τίποτα, μόλις το δυναμωσεις βγάζει ήχο με διακοπές και παραμορφωμένο. Το λαμπάκι του πράσινο ,το auto  save power δουλεύει, καλώδιο (line in) αλλαξα τίποτα.Το άνοιξα καμμένο δεν φαίνεται κάτι ούτε μυρίζει, κολλήσεις φαίνονται καλές.Αν μπορει κάποιος να με κατευθύνει τι να ψάξω, με τα ηλεκτρονικά έχω μικρή εμπειρία. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ενεργό subwoofer sony sa- wms335 .Σε χαμηλή ένταση δεν ακούγεται τίποτα, μόλις το δυναμωσεις βγάζει ήχο με διακοπές και παραμορφωμένο. Το λαμπάκι του πράσινο ,το auto  save power δουλεύει, καλώδιο (line in) αλλαξα τίποτα.Το άνοιξα καμμένο δεν φαίνεται κάτι ούτε μυρίζει, κολλήσεις φαίνονται καλές.Αν μπορει κάποιος να με κατευθύνει τι να ψάξω, με τα ηλεκτρονικά έχω μικρή εμπειρία. Ευχαριστώ.


Κομμένο ίσως το  φιτίλι στον κώνο του μεγαφώνου.......? Πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις το μεγάφωνο έξω από το κουτί του sub ΄΄ μεμονωμένος έλεγχος με άλλη πηγή΄΄ .

----------


## xsterg

δοκιμασε και με ενα αλλο μεγαφωνο για να δεις εαν το προβλημα ειναι στο μεγαφωνο η στον ενισχυτη.

----------


## Teo600f

Το φυτιλί είναι εντάξει. Το woofer δεν έχω να το δοκιμάσω αλλού, αλλά  το  μέτρησα με  το  πολυμετρο ,έχει 8Ωμ ,όταν το πατάς προς τα μέσα σιγά σιγά μειώνεται η  αντίσταση  μέχρι που δείχνει  0Ωμ.Κινείτε ομαλά χωρίς  θόρυβο. Θεωρώ  ότι το woofer  είναι καλό. Για  να  μην  αρχίσω  και ξηλωνω  οτι να' ναι και να μετράω, καμία  ιδέα τι εξάρτημα  μπορεί  να φταίει (πυκνωτής, αντίσταση, τρανζίστορ )Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Το φυτιλί είναι εντάξει. Το woofer δεν έχω να το δοκιμάσω αλλού, αλλά  το  μέτρησα με  το  πολυμετρο ,έχει 8Ωμ ,όταν το πατάς προς τα μέσα σιγά σιγά μειώνεται η  αντίσταση  μέχρι που δείχνει  0Ωμ.Κινείτε ομαλά χωρίς  θόρυβο. Θεωρώ  ότι το woofer  είναι καλό. Για  να  μην  αρχίσω  και ξηλωνω  οτι να' ναι και να μετράω, καμία  ιδέα τι εξάρτημα  μπορεί  να φταίει (πυκνωτής, αντίσταση, τρανζίστορ )Ευχαριστώ.


Την στιγμιαία διακοπή δεν θα μπορούσες να την δεις με πολύμετρο. Δεν προλαβαίνει να στην δείξει .Το Woofer πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί να παίξει με άλλη πηγή.#2

----------


## nyannaco

> Το φυτιλί είναι εντάξει. Το woofer δεν έχω να το δοκιμάσω αλλού, αλλά  το  μέτρησα με  το  πολυμετρο ,έχει 8Ωμ ,*όταν το πατάς προς τα μέσα σιγά σιγά μειώνεται η  αντίσταση  μέχρι που δείχνει  0Ωμ*


Αυτό πάλι πρώτη φορά το ακούω, δεν μου ακούγεται φυσιολογικό! Τί δουλειά έχει η ωμική αντίσταση του πηνίου σε DC, με τη θέση του σε σχέση με το μαγνήτη; Κάτι μου λέει ότι βρήκες το πρόβλημα, αν η μέτρηση είναι σωστή.

----------


## Teo600f

Θα το δοκιμάσω  με άλλη πηγή και θα ενημερώσω

----------

mikemtb73 (18-02-21)

----------


## Teo600f

Τελικά  το έφτιαξα .Μετά από παρότρυνση γνωστού αγόρασα και άλλαξα όλα τα ic (8τεμ) BA4558 .Χρησιμοποιησα rc4558p απο τα χαρακτηριστικά τους θεώρησα ότι ταιριάζουν. Δύο βδομάδες σχεδόν, παίζει 5-6 ώρες κάθε μέρα χωρίς πρόβλημα .Εχω την εντύπωση ότι παίζει πιο καλά και στο ίδιο level η ένταση  παίζει πιο δυνατά.

----------

mikemtb73 (22-03-21)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Τελικά  το έφτιαξα .Μετά από παρότρυνση γνωστού αγόρασα και άλλαξα όλα τα ic (8τεμ) BA4558 .Χρησιμοποιησα rc4558p απο τα χαρακτηριστικά τους θεώρησα ότι ταιριάζουν. Δύο βδομάδες σχεδόν, παίζει 5-6 ώρες κάθε μέρα χωρίς πρόβλημα .Εχω την εντύπωση ότι παίζει πιο καλά και στο ίδιο level η ένταση  παίζει πιο δυνατά.


Οπότε δεν ήταν στο μεγάφωνο το πρόβλημα αλλά στην προ ενίσχυση. Ενδιαφέρουσα βλάβη αν είναι αυτή 100%.

----------

